# 1930's Excelsior Double Bar Roadster Original Paint?



## REDAIR13 (Mar 29, 2021)

I recently picked up this 30's Excelsior Double Bar Roadster, which I believe may have original paint. If it is, I think that may be one of the nicest examples of an original paint bicycles currently known. If any one has any insights on it, please feel free to share, the help would be appreciated.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## John G04 (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow very nice! On the auction site it looked restored but thinking maybe it just got rechromed parts and redone seat. If that paint is original very very nice buy!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks all original to me very nice . Enjoy! 
37 ish


----------



## z-bikes (Mar 29, 2021)

Damn! That is nice!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 29, 2021)

ha wow you cleaned up at that auction.... no competition?

killer bike, wonder if the fenders were re striped?   get that stem back on a hornet or panther


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 30, 2021)

Bikes were purchased out an estate, not an auction. Here are more photos of the bike now that it has gotten an primary polish and cleaning. Has a few small touch up spots, but otherwise, I believe it to be original paint


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 7, 2021)

The rack looks repainted to me


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks Good ... always liked the Double bars ...


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 7, 2021)

great bike! You really scored with that one! is it a 1937?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Aug 2, 2021)

volksboy57 said:


> great bike! You really scored with that one! is it a 1937?



37 or 38. Has a 38 plate on it


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 2, 2021)

Restored, original, rechromed or restriped, it is a real nice looking bike!  Congrats!!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2021)

Nicely redone bike! Sweet


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 2, 2021)

I might be a wrong Donnie Downer but I'm saying it has been Redone at some point in it's life ...... still a Nice Rider though & Hopefully You Enjoy it😉


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 3, 2021)

SWEET LOOKING ACQUISITION!
IS THAT A TALL 20 INCH FRAME?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm not sure on that.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 3, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Looks all original to me very nice . Enjoy!
> 37 ish



After looking closer 
Sure enough a repaint 
Regardless it’s a beautiful bike


----------



## REDAIR13 (Aug 3, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> After looking closer
> Sure enough a repaint
> Regardless it’s a beautiful bike



I have my doubts since the og decals are on the maroon and the cream is aged properly


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SWEET LOOKING ACQUISITION!
> IS THAT A TALL 20 INCH FRAME?





REDAIR13 said:


> I'm not sure on that. I believe it is the long wheel base version though



Looks like a 18" frame to me. I wasn't aware Schwinn offered a long wheelbase? 🧐


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 3, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> I have my doubts since the og decals are on the maroon and the cream is aged properly



Look in the down tube & lower top bar; appears to be paint build up, the rack etc appears repainted. Same for the dents & dings that do have burgundy paint in them. Always a 50/50 chance🤷‍♂️. Doesn't mean it can't be aged or distressed to look the patina part but I agree it doesn't take away from being a nice bike.


----------



## rodan1963 (Aug 7, 2021)

To bad about the weld repair by the crank . I believe the motor bike frames were brazed .


----------



## REDAIR13 (Aug 7, 2021)

rodan1963 said:


> To bad about the weld repair by the crank . I believe the motor bike frames were brazed .
> 
> View attachment 1458950



Frame is solid on mine.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2021)

Very beautiful bicycle love everything about it , thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------

